

US teen invents advanced cancer test using Google - jasondavies
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-19291258

======
petercooper
How long till people say he shouldn't be patenting it because patents are
evil.

------
laserDinosaur
What a pointless article. tldr; Kid used google to do research.

~~~
doktrin
Really? I found it quite interesting. Note that I have not verified any of the
claims made. However, if a 15 year old really did develop an improved
pancreatic & breast cancer test with little more than interest, google and a
basic knowledge of high school bio it's certainly newsworthy.

~~~
laserDinosaur
What the kid developed is pretty interesting, but the title seems to be
completely irrelevant to the story. The fact that he used Google to do his
research seems like a uninteresting side-note. He used Google? Of course he
did! I would have been amazed if he didn't use Google.

